

The Welcome Email Cheat Sheet - Our take on welcome emails for your web app - JonLim
http://blog.postageapp.com/2011/08/the-welcome-email-cheat-sheet/

======
JonLim
Happy to answer any questions and hear additional feedback/tips you guys may
have!

